# Head to head: Anadrol & Dianabol



## GMO (Oct 21, 2011)

Since I am frequently asked about these two compounds and how they differ and compare to one another, I thought I would make a thread addressing this issue.  I just finished a four week cycle of anadrol @50-100mg ED.  I also recently ran dbol mid cycle during my last run at 50-75mg ED.

*Strength:* Both compounds resulted in huge strength increases.

*Endurance:* Dianabol has the edge here.  I found my cardio and general muscular endurance to be slightly lower on anadrol.

*Appetite:* Dianabol again has the edge here.  Anadrol especially at 100mg suppressed my appetite to the point where I had to force feed myself.  This was also in the presence of GHRP-6, which stimulates appetite.  Once I backed the dose down to 50-75mg ED, my appetite returned.  Dianabol, on the other hand, makes me hungry 24/7.

*Sides:* Surprisingly, Anadrol has the edge here.  Due to the heavy aromatization of dianabol, if I didn't increase my AI dose I would get gyno.  I had no such problems with anadrol even in the presence of a fairly hefty test dose. I was only running 12.5mg of Aromasin ED, as well.

*Pumps:* Anadrol gave me skin tearing pumps within the first week of use.  Dianabol results in good pumps as well, but not nearly as fierce as anadrol.  I even had to cut some bi training short due to these vicious pumps.

*Weight gain:* Anadrol put 3lbs on me within the first week alone, but total weight gain was very similar to dianabol.  Dianabol takes about a week longer to fully kick in for me, but once it does, my weight and _the_ _weights_ increase across the board.  The first time I ran anadrol however, I gained 30lbs in four weeks. Keep in mind though, that was before I knew about on cycle AI use, and a lot of that was bloat.

*General overall feeling:*  Dianabol wins this one hands down. Dianabol promotes a general feeling of well-being, and you simply feel like a god.  Anadrol left me slightly lethargic and at high doses on some days I felt like complete shit.

*Which one is better?*

IMO it is dianabol, although there are many people who would refute that.  I think,like everything else, it comes down to an individual's preferences and goals.  If used correctly, both will result in dramatic strength and weight gain with moderate sides and make a great addition to any cycle where this is the goal.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Oct 21, 2011)

Great information.


----------



## Hench (Oct 21, 2011)

Great post GMO, currently running Dbol at 40mg ed and loving it!


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 21, 2011)

Great post gmo

What I like about this comparison is that it comes from someone who used both compounds. Usually you find a scientific write up but that doesn't always translate to real world usage, from someone that hasn't really tried both compounds.


----------



## adwal99 (Oct 21, 2011)

Have you tried SuperDMZ?  If so, how does it compare?


----------



## GMO (Oct 21, 2011)

adwal99 said:


> Have you tried SuperDMZ?  If so, how does it compare?



For me, SuperDMZ was more of a recomp compound.  The strength gains were very similar, but not the mass gains.  I did gain weight on it, but also lost a good bit of BF as well.  Of course if you were eating to gain weight, I'm sure DMZ would put a good deal of mass on you.


----------



## adwal99 (Oct 21, 2011)

That's tight!  I'm planning on running Test E with DMZ starting around thanksgiving.


----------



## aja44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Great post GMO


----------



## rage racing (Oct 21, 2011)

Great write up. Always looking foward to your opinions GMO. I will be running some D-Bol at 30mg per day (along with 500mg test) in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Dyers Eve (Oct 21, 2011)

Great post yet again.


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 21, 2011)

For me DBOL is it..... I feel great even when I shouldn't. I feel strong love the pumps.... It's a good look for me.

Anadrol on the other hand for me sucks.... Took 100mg for 4 days and felt like shit from days 2 untill 2days after I stopped. Wasn't sure it was the drol so I tryed it again and same shit... So drol not for me.

When my RNM dbol comes it will be on again!


----------



## theboneman (Oct 21, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> For me DBOL is it..... I feel great even when I shouldn't. I feel strong love the pumps.... It's a good look for me.
> 
> Anadrol on the other hand for me sucks.... Took 100mg for 4 days and felt like shit from days 2 untill 2days after I stopped. Wasn't sure it was the drol so I tryed it again and same shit... So drol not for me.
> 
> When my RNM dbol comes it will be on again!



maybe your dose was to high, they are very strong, i gained on 25mgs then went to 50 mgs and i was STRONG !!! just saying


----------



## yerg (Oct 21, 2011)

I blame anadrol for the extreme strength increase that caused me to tear my distal tendon..bicep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
but its still my fav!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ManInBlack (Oct 21, 2011)

GMO said:


> For me, SuperDMZ was more of a recomp compound. The strength gains were very similar, but not the mass gains. I did gain weight on it, but also lost a good bit of BF as well. Of course if you were eating to gain weight, I'm sure DMZ would put a good deal of mass on you.


 

Definitely what I am hoping


----------



## ManInBlack (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome information by the way.


----------



## M4A3 (Oct 21, 2011)

Great write up GMO, as always. 

Again, the site prevents me from repping you.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 21, 2011)

GMO good job!!!!


----------



## ErokR (Oct 21, 2011)

Like the OP, I've also experienced sides more with Dbol than with anadrol.  (Oily skin and acne like a mofo.)  I was just reading some stickies, though, that said that the half-life for dbol is about 6 hours so I'm wondering if taking dbol every 6 hours would help with the sides.  Anyone tried this?


----------



## FordFan (Oct 21, 2011)

Dbol will make me grow a cow tit quick , fast, and in a hurry. Constant hunger 24/7. I get less sides on drol.

But I seem to gain better with dbol.


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 21, 2011)

theboneman said:


> maybe your dose was to high, they are very strong, i gained on 25mgs then went to 50 mgs and i was STRONG !!! just saying





Could be true.... If you want to send so drol my way I'll try it again. But unless someone gives if to me I will never pay for it again.


*hint*hint*..... Anyone?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2011)

Great write up GMO.

Never tried anadrol, but have a love-hate relationship with dbol.

It appears to kill my endurance and make me lethargic. Strong and pumped for sure, and feel like a king.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 21, 2011)

This is an awesome fun thread. This subject of drol @ dbol has been a concern of mine for many years. I have to have 1 of them in a run or I am bridging or just workingout at home clean of any aas. Something psychological with me. I feel this is not wise, but it's simple to think this way. I am using 25mg ed of drol now, and it's managable. I get that drol high during a few sets that takes me away to heaven. I get it with dbol also. Its so intense just for that moment in the set and after. As I'm older now, it doesn't do it as intensly or for as long in my workout. I keep the drama down now that I have more experience with this HIGH if ya will, but when I was younger My hair stood on end, and my eyes popped out of my head almost without the ability to focus my eyes ya know. I am much bigger now that I'm older and I dose drol low for longer periods. I used dbol for 1yr in a run once. There has to be people that have to have a little of one in the entire run like me.  Thank god for this thread that GMO gave us.


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Oct 22, 2011)

awesome write up, im getting ready to take my first cycle and im already looking forward to my cycles down the line when i focus on bulking.


----------



## Crank (Oct 22, 2011)

this was a great thread brother. 

im gonna be running liquid dbol on my next cycle thanks to a buddy and i look forward to it now!


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 22, 2011)

GMO my mofo, im going to start some dbol mid cycle my self, I have both anadrol and dbol available and i do prefer dbol. My dose will be fairly high so I will have to bump up my AI


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 22, 2011)

Dbol gave me mad estrogen sides, I started running .5mg adex and 10mg nolva ED while on it and that took care of everything.

I've heard drol can cause gyno even with an AI, either it converts to estrogen via a different mechanism or bonds with the estrogen receptor itself, that I'm not sure of. I've also read it may have progestin like effects. I forget which but one of the mods suggested using low dose nolva whenever using drol as that is the only sure way to combat the possibility of gyno


----------



## TGB1987 (Oct 22, 2011)

Great Post GMO.   I am a Dianabol fan more so than Anadrol but I have more experiences with Dbol than Anadrol.  I want to run more drol in the future to see if things change for me.


----------



## GMO (Oct 23, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Dbol gave me mad estrogen sides, I started running .5mg adex and 10mg nolva ED while on it and that took care of everything.
> 
> I've heard drol can cause gyno even with an AI, either it converts to estrogen via a different mechanism or bonds with the estrogen receptor itself, that I'm not sure of. I've also read it may have progestin like effects. I forget which but one of the mods suggested using low dose nolva whenever using drol as that is the only sure way to combat the possibility of gyno



Yes, some people speculate that anadrol has some effect upon the estrogen receptor itself, which is why nolva is usually employed to prevent gyno.

However, I am gyno prone and did not experience anything even close to gyno symptoms, even at a high dose.  I only ran Aromasin 12.5mg ed and that also took care of bloat.


----------



## dougs (Oct 23, 2011)

Question.Taking Anadrol 100mg a day.Does it matter if I take it all at once,or should I spread it out over the course of the day


----------



## J.thom (Oct 23, 2011)

nice post


----------



## alphabolic (Oct 23, 2011)

i wanna try dbol but am scared shitless of gyno.  i feel like i keep hearing stories of people getting it on dbol moreso than test.  i havent experienced any gyno during my previous cycles but im still worried about it.


----------



## TGB1987 (Oct 23, 2011)

alphabolic you don't have to worry about gyno if you use an AI properly. Use aromasin at 12.5mgs ed to eod depending on the dose of Dianabol and Test.  If gyno starts to flare up raise the dose or add some nolva.


----------



## alphabolic (Oct 23, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> alphabolic you don't have to worry about gyno if you use an AI properly. Use aromasin at 12.5mgs ed to eod depending on the dose of Dianabol and Test. If gyno starts to flare up raise the dose or add some nolva.


 
thanks TGB. im gonna give it some thought. at this point though, i dont even know if im gonna cycle again. im finishing up my 6 week test/tren/mast cycle with weeks 7-8 test only. it's been 3 days since i've come off the tren/mast. i got tren-dick during nearly the whole cycle and i've taken prami at .5mg ed. also been taking HCG 1000iu a week. i can get hard but lose my erections pretty fast. im worried as hell that there's gonna be some kinda prolonged E/D issues down the road and im only 23. and the thought of running another cycle with or without dbol is outta the picture. if i do recover well and decide to run another cycle, i'll add dbol. but right now im done juicing.  this was the one side effect i was scared shitless of and i got it.


----------



## BigBird (Oct 24, 2011)

Good summary comparison GMO.  For me, just as it was for the you, the pumps on Anadrol were out of this world.  My arms and chest looked as if they were going to explode and the pumps were damn near painful but in a good sort of way.  But painful nonetheless.  Anadrol blew me up strength and size-wise overnight but Dbol took a little longer.  (I'm referring to my first ever experience with each compound).  Dbol made me euphoric with the textbook-like increase in sense of well being.  Anadrol made me angry and edgy.  My weight on Anadrol increased nearly 1lb per day and I gained 27 lbs in 4 weeks.  DBol weight gain was significant but moderate by comparison at 15-17 lbs in 4 weeks.  Each compound made my biceps appear as if a grapefruit was implanted in each one.  I was actually able to stay vascular on Dbol but not so on the Anadrol.  Water weight gain on Anadrol was much more pronounced.  Without using an AI or PCT with either first experience on each compound, I deflated a LOT more when I stopped using Anadrol in comparison to the Dbol.  All in all, each is good for certain things.  If I were in a street brawl, I'd much rather be under the influence of Anadrol.  If I'm going to a party, the Dbol would have me in a much better mood.


----------



## Hench (Oct 24, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> i wanna try dbol but am scared shitless of gyno.  i feel like i keep hearing stories of people getting it on dbol moreso than test.  i havent experienced any gyno during my previous cycles but im still worried about it.



It would shock you how many people still dont run an AI. As long as your Aromasin is legit you'll be fine.


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice post but then again,using AAS is different from people to others and no other AAS gave me more sides than dbol(Thai Blue Hearts)!!!I won't use that compound in another cycle for sure!Pn the opposite side,i love Anadrol baby,strength and mass out of this world!!!


----------



## MDR (Oct 24, 2011)

I love both. Running them at the same time is a real kick, although not recommended for novices. Anadrol give me great strength and agression, while D-bol makes me feel like superman and I want to train like a madman. Other than Halo, probably my favorite orals. Halo is in a legue by itself for strength gain.  No gyno issues ever, but fortunately I'm not prone.


----------



## chucky1 (Oct 24, 2011)

awesome thread bro!


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 24, 2011)

adwal99 said:


> Have you tried SuperDMZ? If so, how does it compare?


 
I can compare DMZ to dbol and they aren't the same IMO. I agree with GMO, the DMZ is GREAT for recomp. It has killed my appetite though. Each has its own niche for sure. DMZ would be a great addition to a cut cycle.


----------

